# Halloween Ringtones!



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I like the theme from Harry Potter. Heard it on someone's phone on the train once.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Tubular Bells

Toccata & Fugue in D Minor

Addams Family Theme

Munsters Theme


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

I tried this subject and didn't get much. Theme from the movie Halloween
makes the best ringtone.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=57952


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Disney's Haunted Mansion attraction!


----------



## Asuryas (Aug 27, 2005)

The ringtone from “One Missed Call”, a J-Horror flick – which I believe they are remaking here in the States. It’s a creepy ringtone, especially after you’ve seen the movie. It’s downloadable from both free and paid sites. Google both “One Missed Call” and “Chakushin Ari" .


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Let's see - what's on my phone?

"Beetlejuice" Opening theme

"This Is Halloween" - Original Theme

"Ghostbusters" 

"The Munsters" TV theme

And that's it, for now


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Sychoclown said:


> Theme from the movie Halloween
> makes the best ringtone.


That's true. I had it for a very long time.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I have Halloween theme song, monster mash, a creepy lullaby, and zombies calling for "BRAINS!". All from sprint.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh, yeah....and Thriller.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*I obviously love the Halloween theme which will be mine all October. 

Tales from the Crypt is good
Also the theme from Candyman is an excellent ringtone*


----------

